# Building My First PC



## JudgeJimmie (May 4, 2009)

Hi.  I want to build a PC for college, and I wanted some advice on the build I have atm.  I am still a newbie building computers, so really any critics and advise are welcome.  I have put together two builds, because I can't figure out the difference between the Intel i7 Processor and the Q9950.  I have heard good things about the i7 though.  Anyways, here they are as wishlists on newegg.

Here is the i7 Build

Here is the Q9950 Build

Also, I was thinking about adding things like a TV Tuner.  Are there anymore nice to have addons I should consider in this build?


----------



## phanbuey (May 4, 2009)

Your build has a really strong Proc and a weak GFX card.  It unballanced that way.  If you get a lwoer end proc and a really high end GFX card or two, the comp will last much longer, and will run games much smoother.  I would consider an AMD 945/940 build, its basically the same speed wise as a 9550, and has an unlocked multi if you go the 940 route.


You  might also wanna buy some thermal paste and an aftermarket heatsink for $30.

Will you be overclocking?


----------



## JudgeJimmie (May 4, 2009)

I probably should of mentioned this in my original post.  I Don't play many PC games, as I have a PS3 I use.  I use it more for things like a media center, Video Editing, and 3D Animating.  I don't really understand everything that a video cards do for the system.  

Does that affect your advice?  Or do you still say get a better Graphics card?

I have no experience with computers so I don't know if I will overclock.  My sister suggested not doing it as it voids the warranty.

EDIT : Added a Heatsink to build. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835207004


----------



## LittleLizard (May 4, 2009)

i would get a Q8400 and spend the rest in a 4890 instead of a 4830. Also, spend a little more and get the 650 W version of the psu u choose so u have place to play with oc and maybe crossfire in the future.


----------



## phanbuey (May 4, 2009)

JudgeJimmie said:


> I probably should of mentioned this in my original post.  I Don't play many PC games, as I have a PS3 I use.  I use it more for things like a media center, Video Editing, and 3D Animating.  I don't really understand everything that a video cards do for the system.
> 
> Does that affect your advice?  Or do you still say get a better Graphics card?
> 
> I have no experience with computers so I don't know if I will overclock.  My sister suggested not doing it as it voids the warranty.



Then definitely go i7 and see if you can get a CUDA-enabled videocard.  There are applications that can accelarate video encoding on the GFX card pretty substantially.  i7 will blow that q9550 out of the water for the things you want.


Also for $10 more you can get a 750W Corsair PSU instead of the 550W


----------



## JudgeJimmie (May 4, 2009)

Looking at the wiki page about CUDA, I am a little confused on what it actually does, but I found this card on newegg.  Do you think this would be an upgrade from the card I already have even though its 256MB?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133276


----------



## Dice (May 4, 2009)

If i was going to buy one of those rigs i'd go for the i7. no question.


----------



## JudgeJimmie (May 4, 2009)

Dice said:


> If i was going to buy one of those rigs i'd go for the i7. no question.




This is probably a really dumb question, but what makes the i7 better than the Q9950?  When I look at them all I know to look at really is the speed and core, and the i7 is a 2.66Ghz, while the Q9950 is a 2.83 Ghz?  By my book that would make the Q9950 better, but I have seen everyone seems to like the i7, so there must be something I am missing.


----------



## Dice (May 4, 2009)

The core speed is how fast the cpu does calculations, the i7 works out more per calculation.
thats a bit basic i know but its late and ive been drinking.


----------



## Dice (May 4, 2009)

here look at this
http://www.cpubenchmark.net/common_cpus.html


----------



## JudgeJimmie (May 4, 2009)

Sooo.. basically the i7 is in a higher gear than theQ9950, so the Q9950 does faster pedaling, but the i7 gets more done per pedal =).  Makes sense I suppose.


----------



## Dice (May 4, 2009)

yup loving the cycling analogy! also remember the q9950 is old tech now and any future upades will bi into i7 world and will cost extra. eg new mobo ram + cpu, if you go i7 now you can do each as and when.  if your not playing games that gpu will be fine to start off with as well- vgood bang for buck!


----------



## LittleLizard (May 4, 2009)

if you go i7, dont go that ram if u wont oc, go cheaper. you wont see much difference.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227375

also this one uses xmp profiles.


----------



## JudgeJimmie (May 4, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> if you go i7, dont go that ram if u wont oc, go cheaper. you wont see much difference.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227375
> 
> also this one uses xmp profiles.



The ones I had picked out had a -45 rebate on them + a mail in rebate so it ended up being the same price.

I was also thinking about adding a video card to this build, but I have no idea how those work.  Do they have to be compatible with the motherboard, CPU, OS?  Anyone here use a video card or have an opinion on them?  My sister thinks they are a waste of money, but I feel it could be useful.


----------



## Dice (May 4, 2009)

do you mean gpu (the 4830) or a tv card? or is it something else?


----------



## JudgeJimmie (May 4, 2009)

a TV card, my bad lol.  Like this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815116028


----------



## Dice (May 4, 2009)

i got one and i love it! watchin mi2 as we type. and playin fm09


----------



## JudgeJimmie (May 4, 2009)

Cool ok, I'll be sure to add one, any recommendations?  I still am not sure what OS I want to run on this other than Linux...


----------



## Dice (May 4, 2009)

i'd wait for 7. see if you can manage on linux till then.  as for tv cards no sorry can't reccomend any. i got a hoppage and its ok but all the software and remote etc are poo.  in the uk they all seem to be analouge+digital at the mo which is odd as anolouge tv is stopping soon, i guess they got stock to get rid of. get a dual tuner so you can watch one channel and record another.


----------



## JudgeJimmie (May 4, 2009)

Ok, I guess I will go with the build I have setup now, and then in the future add a Tv Card.  So you think I should wait for Windows 7 instead of adding a builders package of Vista or Xp to this build?


----------



## Dice (May 4, 2009)

how much extra?


----------



## JudgeJimmie (May 4, 2009)

$100


----------



## Dice (May 4, 2009)

ouch I'd wait. or see if micr$oft are apgrading vista to i7 for free, there was a rumor but i don't know.


----------



## JudgeJimmie (May 4, 2009)

Double Post


----------



## JudgeJimmie (May 4, 2009)

OK I think I am set, I am going to order this system sometime this week unless anyone sees any glaring things.

*Motherboard*
GIGABYTE GA-EX58-UD3R LGA 1366 Intel X58 ATX Intel Motherboard
_Specs_
CPU Type: Core i7
Memory: 4x240 Pin; Triple Channel Supported
Ports: PS/2 - 2; USB - 8; IEEE 1394 -2; Audio Ports - 6.

*CPU*
Intel Core i7 920 Nehalem 2.66GHz 4 x 256KB L2 Cache 8MB L3 Cache LGA 1366 130W Quad-Core Processor 

*GPU*
SAPPHIRE 100265HDMI Radeon HD 4830 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFire Supported Video Card

*RAM*
OCZ Platinum 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Triple Channel Kit Desktop Memory

*Hard Drive*
Western Digital Caviar Black WD6401AALS 640GB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Hard Drive

*PSU*
CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power Supply

*Cd Drive*
LG Black 22X (CAV) DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 16X DVD+R DL 22X (CAV) DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 12X DVD-RAM 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM 2MB Cache SATA 22X DVD±R DVD Burner

*Heatsink*
Sunbeam CR-CCTF 120 mm Core-Contact Freezer CPU Cooler W/TX-2

*Case*
COOLER MASTER RC-690-KKN1-GP Black SECC/ ABS ATX Mid Tower Computer Case

_Should I think about a case with more front ports?_

*Monitor* 
ASUS VW224U Black 22" 2ms(GTG) Widescreen LCD Monitor w/ HDCP Support 300 cd/m2 1000:1 (ASCR 5000:1) Built in Speakers 

*Specs At End*
2.66 Ghz i7 Processor
6GB RAM
640 GB HD
512 MB GPU
750W Power Supply
Front Ports USB, Audio, IEEE 1394. e-SATA
22" Monitor

Total Price After Rebates: *$1093.90*


----------



## Dice (May 4, 2009)

is that cooler compatible with i7? dosn't say i7 on newegg.


----------



## JudgeJimmie (May 4, 2009)

Yeah I guess ure right, the thermal right looks good though. http://www.heatsinkfactory.com/thermalright-ultra-120-extreme-1366-rt.html.  

Do I really need a heatsink fan if I don't plan on overclocking?


----------



## LittleLizard (May 4, 2009)

I dont know if the corecontact freezer comes already with the s1366 bracket or u have to buy it apart. other than that, really nice. when u see your performance is not enough, get another 4830 or 4850 or 4870 and be happy


----------



## phanbuey (May 4, 2009)

you will need a cooler for the i7, that chip runs hot as b4ll$.


----------



## JudgeJimmie (May 4, 2009)

Ok, I found a mount for my original cooler.

One more very newby question.  How do I make this computer compatible with bluetooth and other wireless options like that?


----------



## n-ster (May 4, 2009)

I'm sry but I didn't read the thread, but for the i7, I think you should get the s1283V from xigmatek  Also, think about RAID 0 a drive  will make read write and copying much faster


----------



## Studabaker (May 4, 2009)

I didn't read the whole thread and I'm wondering what made you go with i7 over Q9550?  A Q9650, just a notch faster than the 9550 and speed you can attain without barely overclocking, performs the same as an i7 920 and you don't have to buy such an expensive board and memory...


----------



## JudgeJimmie (May 4, 2009)

Basically, because I want the computer to last me through my college years, and the i7 seems to be the more up to date and thing of the future type of CPU.  I was actually asking that question and no one seemed to give me a really straight answer.  But for video editing and stuff the i7 seemed to be overall the better CPU and the thing that will be moving toward the future, more than the Q9950 was.  
However, like I have said, I am new to this, and I am not too sure.



n-ster said:


> I'm sry but I didn't read the thread, but for the i7, I think you should get the s1283V from xigmatek  Also, think about RAID 0 a drive  will make read write and copying much faster



I have no idea what a Raid 0 Drive is or does.  Is there a recommended model you could give me?  And will there be a big price difference?


----------



## n-ster (May 4, 2009)

i7 beats the hell out of Q9650...

a 4ghz i7 beats a 4.2ghz Q9650 in anything anytime


----------



## Studabaker (May 4, 2009)

I've seen the benchmarks and Q9650 = i7 920 in performance.


----------



## Studabaker (May 5, 2009)

JudgeJimmie said:


> I have no idea what a Raid 0 Drive is or does.  Is there a recommended model you could give me?  And will there be a big price difference?



RAID0 requires you to get two of the same drive.  In the system, they function as one drive, and so two 7200RPM drives work like a single 14KRPM drive.  People (including me) do it for speed, and it's pretty damn fast, but the only problem is that if one drive dies, you lose all your data (but hey, that's what backups are for).


----------



## phanbuey (May 5, 2009)

n-ster said:


> i7 beats the hell out of Q9650...
> 
> a 4ghz i7 beats a 4.2ghz Q9650 in anything anytime



lol i think a 4 GHz i7 will beat a 5Ghz Q9650 in anything multithreaded seeing as a lowly i7 at 2.66ghz stock spanks the 3.2Ghz QX in just about everything.


----------



## JudgeJimmie (May 5, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> RAID0 requires you to get two of the same drive.  In the system, they function as one drive, and so two 7200RPM drives work like a single 14KRPM drive.  People (including me) do it for speed, and it's pretty damn fast, but the only problem is that if one drive dies, you lose all your data (but hey, that's what backups are for).



Ok, cool, that sounds like it could be a little more expensive, and a little bit to advanced for someone building their first Com like I am.  Maybe in a year I will want to upgrade to that, unless any of you know a good reason why I shouldn't wait.


----------



## phanbuey (May 5, 2009)

JudgeJimmie said:


> Ok, cool, that sounds like it could be a little more expensive, and a little bit to advanced for someone building their first Com like I am.  Maybe in a year I will want to upgrade to that, unless any of you know a good reason why I shouldn't wait.



its only like $60 more, and you shouldnt wait because its a PITA reinstalling everything from scratch.  You'll waste more time than the initial $60 is worth.  Best way to raid is:
2 cheap, fast, low GB hdd's with large caches in raid 0 for the system and the programs, and then one giant non-raided 1tb drive for files, movies, pron, etc etc

that way if the array goes down, you dont lose everything.  And you can back up images of your array on the 1tb; its easy there are programs that do it for you.

This is a great drive for 2 way raid: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148262


----------



## JudgeJimmie (May 5, 2009)

Well I guess I'll look into it.  How much would it improve the performance of the system?  I am getting near the top of my budget and I don't know if it would be worth the extra 60-100 dollars.

It would add about $100 dollars to my build if I used those too and then the cheapest TB HD I found.  It would aslo add 900 GB more HD Space.


----------



## Studabaker (May 5, 2009)

JudgeJimmie said:


> Well I guess I'll look into it.  How much would it improve the performance of the system?  I am getting near the top of my budget and I don't know if it would be worth the extra 60-100 dollars.



Installing, copying, moving, and expanding files--ESPECIALLY expanding files like extracting RARs and stuff, all that is about twice as fast. For me, extracting RARs/TARs etc is MORE than twice as fast as it used to be on a single 7200RPM drive (note that it was not SATA which may have to do with it, but WOW I'm stunned at the speed of these drives in RAID0!)


----------



## phanbuey (May 5, 2009)

JudgeJimmie said:


> Well I guess I'll look into it.  How much would it improve the performance of the system?  I am getting near the top of my budget and I don't know if it would be worth the extra 60-100 dollars.



Dont do it then, in a year or so when you upgrade, go straight for SSDs and raid those.


----------



## Studabaker (May 5, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> Dont do it then, in a year or so when you upgrade, go straight for SSDs and raid those.



Also a good idea.


----------



## JudgeJimmie (May 5, 2009)

What are SSD's?


----------



## n-ster (May 5, 2009)

IMO it is worth it... do it with 2 of theses or theses (cheaper)... VERY easy to install...

Q9650=i7 ? LOL??? since when? MAYBE in games at stock lol... but that's not a fair comparaison... try both OCed on Air.... i7 > any Qxxxx anyday anywhere anyhow


----------



## Dice (May 5, 2009)

solid state drives, cutting edge tech, pricy as hell now but dropping rapidly.  I think raid is overkill to be honest, this will be the fastest computer you have ever used.


----------



## n-ster (May 5, 2009)

SSDs will take more than 1 year to become interesting... RAID 0 now IMO, Fast as hell  Then, when you get the money, you can buy a 1tb storage drive or something


----------



## JudgeJimmie (May 5, 2009)

Dice said:


> solid state drives, cutting edge tech, pricy as hell now but dropping rapidly.  I think raid is overkill to be honest, this will be the fastest computer you have ever used.



I think your right Dice, especially since right now I'm sitting on a 3 year old iBook laptop. 1.42Ghz Processor with 1 GB Ram.  I just get intrigued with all things computer lol.


----------



## JudgeJimmie (May 5, 2009)

n-ster said:


> SSDs will take more than 1 year to become interesting... RAID 0 now IMO, Fast as hell  Then, when you get the money, you can buy a 1tb storage drive or something



I suppose if I just RAID with those two HD's It would only be about $20 more...


----------



## n-ster (May 5, 2009)

but Raid is sooooooooo fast for soooooooo cheap  your perceived performance will be like 30% greater! and it's sooooooo easy to do! all this makes it a sooooo good thing to do!

soooooo do it

soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## JudgeJimmie (May 5, 2009)

Lol, the more time I spend on these different computer forums the more I am spending >.<.  But, I am really excited about this system so far, want to get it perfect.  Here is the updated version with 250GB drives to RAID 0 >.>. http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=6737889  If there are any places where you see I can cut some cost, please do chime in.


----------



## n-ster (May 5, 2009)

I think theses drives are better...

You can get a cheaper case... cheaper RAM

24x dvd burner (fast) Retail (better to buy retail for first rig)


----------



## _jM (May 5, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> you will need a cooler for the i7, that chip runs hot as b4ll$.



actually... its the NB that runs hotter than hell, and not the cpu's . That's one of the biggest reasons behind the fact alot of people are reaching high ass clocks on these chips. But they do get a bit toasty when OCing ... just like anything else. Either way, just for a safty precaution I would go with an after market cooler instead of the stock POS. But the stock cooler is way better than the 775 counterpart. 

Good Luck on your new build


----------



## JudgeJimmie (May 5, 2009)

n-ster said:


> I think theses drives are better...
> 
> You can get a cheaper case... cheaper RAM
> 
> 24x dvd burner (fast) Retail (better to buy retail for first rig)



That RAM is actually the same price as the ones I have picked out after all of the rebates, and I'm going with since the ones I have are more expensive originally they must be better lol.  That logic is probably flawed though.


----------



## n-ster (May 5, 2009)

btw, your case will make you pay 22$ in shipping xD


----------



## n-ster (May 5, 2009)

don't trust Mail in rebates so much...


----------



## JudgeJimmie (May 5, 2009)

You guys know of any better cases for the $171 it will cost me after rebates?


----------



## n-ster (May 5, 2009)

nice case not too expensive and nice looking

Great case... ON TOP OF THAT 125$ only after promo code 

what do you mean 171$?

btw, OCZ makes a hassle for Mail in Rebates, many people have been frustrated, some haven't... you have been warned  but I love those OCZs... if you get the MIR, then it is incredibly good value... if by any chance you need a 8gb usb drive, then get the ram you already chose for sure


----------



## Studabaker (May 5, 2009)

I plan to build on an Antec Nine Hundred Two and that's way less than that.


----------



## Studabaker (May 5, 2009)

Best thing in your shopping cart:

2 Western Digital Caviar SE16 WD3200AAKS 320GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Hard Drive - OEM



Of course, I'm biased


----------



## n-ster (May 5, 2009)

this?

I think the HAF 932 is better


----------



## n-ster (May 5, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> Best thing in your shopping cart:
> 
> 2 Western Digital Caviar SE16 WD3200AAKS 320GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Hard Drive - OEM
> 
> ...



I recommended that 


P.S: you double post, then I do


----------



## Studabaker (May 5, 2009)

n-ster said:


> this?
> 
> I think the HAF 932 is better



Yeah, believe it or not I just don't want to change out the stock red fans to blue ones.  Lazy lazy lazy...


----------



## n-ster (May 5, 2009)

HAF 932 KILLS ur ASS! RED owns BLUE


----------



## JudgeJimmie (May 5, 2009)

Ok, this is probably the 5th time i've posted a build but oh well.  It's easier to look at then the New Egg wish list I think, plus people coming into the thread will see it. I don't know if SSD's would really be worth it, so I think I will just go with these.

I want to use this system through my 4 years at college, and would like to use it as a media center + Video Editor and 3D Animator.  I will probably do some light gaming on it as well.  If there is a place that you see where I can *CUT* Costs, Please do say so

*Motherboard*
 GIGABYTE GA-EX58-UD3R - 184.99 After Rebates
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx...N82E16813128375

*CPU*
Intel Core i7 920 Nehalem 2.66GHz - 288.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx...N82E16819115202

*GPU*
HIS Hightech H477F512P - 89.99 After Rebates
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx...N82E16814161279

*RAM*
OCZ Platinum 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 - 74.99 After Rebates
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx...N82E16820227381

*Hard Drive*
2x Western Digital Caviar SE16 WD3200AAKS 320GB - 109.98 (Planning on RAID 0)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx...N82E16822136074

*PSU*
CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W ATX12V - 99.99 After Rebates

*CASE*
NZXT Guardian 921 -79.99 After Rebate.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146050

*CD DRIVE*
LITE-ON Black 24X - 27.99
Newegg.com - LITE-ON Black 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 24X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 12X DVD-RAM 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM 2MB Cache SATA CD/DVD Burner - CD / DVD Burners

*HeatSink*
XIGMATEK Dark Knight-S1283V - 39.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx...N82E16835233029

*Monitor*
ASUS VW224U Black 22" 2ms(GTG) Widescreen LCD Monitor - 149.99 After Rebates
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx...N82E16824236050

Was wondering how good this monitor is?  I don't really understand things like HD and stuff like that.  If I get a TV Tuner can I watch TV on this monitor?

*Total $1142*


----------



## n-ster (May 5, 2009)

the monitor is great... remember that for your case, YOU'll PAY 21$ OF SHIPPING!!! get the Guardian I linked earlier...

You live near a Microcenter? cause i7s are 230$ over there


----------



## n-ster (May 5, 2009)

Guardian


----------



## JudgeJimmie (May 5, 2009)

Ok, thanks a ton N-ster you are a huge help.


----------



## n-ster (May 5, 2009)

"*To thank me, Click on the smiley face on bottom right of the post!*"

Lol xD

No problem, I love i7 builds, so I'm not too bad in them... so where do you live?


----------



## JudgeJimmie (May 5, 2009)

About an Hour away from Minneapolis Minnesota, and an Hour and a Half away from St. Cloud Minnesota, and Duluth Minnesota.


----------



## Dice (May 5, 2009)

Cor you like your rebates, you'll be spending a fortune on postage though!


----------



## n-ster (May 5, 2009)

Minnesota would've been a fine answer


----------



## JudgeJimmie (May 5, 2009)

Oh I thought you were seeing if there were shops nearby lol.  Thats why I included all the big cities =)


----------



## n-ster (May 5, 2009)

You will save 59$(-tax) by going here 

by buying this... (out of stock atm)


----------



## JudgeJimmie (May 5, 2009)

Cool, I probably will make the trip down there to save that then.  That is awesome.  Now to surf the web to get the best deals on all of my parts, although I think Newegg is a very good place to buy from.  Seem to be a lot of good reviews about it plus it has that 30 day money back 1 year return policy.  Seems to be a good policy.


----------



## Studabaker (May 5, 2009)

JudgeJimmie said:


> Cool, I probably will make the trip down there to save that then.  That is awesome.  Now to surf the web to get the best deals on all of my parts, although I think Newegg is a very good place to buy from.  Seem to be a lot of good reviews about it plus it has that 30 day money back 1 year return policy.  Seems to be a good policy.



Lately I compare prices using Google Shopping, it's my new Pricewatch.


----------



## n-ster (May 5, 2009)

a good site to check is zipzoomfly.com too  and amazon.com of course...


----------



## JudgeJimmie (May 5, 2009)

Although, it's hard to beat the free shipping offered at newegg for most things


----------



## n-ster (May 5, 2009)

free shipping is starting to become very common nowadays though


----------



## JudgeJimmie (May 5, 2009)

I am guessing that all of the one year warranties newegg offers is worth it.  Like for the CPU and PSU and motherboard for sure?


----------



## n-ster (May 5, 2009)

idk... I would'nt get them... anyways you are going to Microcenter for CPU and Corsair's super reliable... remember the warranty starts after the manufacturer's warranty ends... waste of money in my eyes...


----------



## JudgeJimmie (May 5, 2009)

Ok, plus the Corsair is covered by Newegg's standard warranty thing, so that lasts a year anyways.


----------



## n-ster (May 5, 2009)

don't forget to get the i7 from Microcenter and not the egg! too bad they don't have em in stock atm, but you can call them to ask when they get some!


----------



## JudgeJimmie (May 5, 2009)

Yeap for sure!  Now I have some people saying that the monitor I picked is to big for the resolution I have.  I think I am going to pull the trigger on this build with this monitor http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236051 .

Also, I think that the RAID 0 is probably to much work for me, so I am going to go with the original 640GB HD. 

Thanks to all of you for your help in this build, I couldn't have done it without you.  I will be sure to check in every once in awhile, and also be sure if I have any problems with the building phase to come here!  Thanks again.


----------



## n-ster (May 5, 2009)

OMG I'm so sorry... I thought you actually had that monitor... yea, the vh226H is the one I usually recommend! sry again 

I would REALLY recommend the RAID 0... it's quite simple...


----------



## JudgeJimmie (May 5, 2009)

I know, maybe when I sleep on it I'll change my mind again lol.  Yeah, I had a monitor it was the same brand, picture looked the same, just a little different.  Was this one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236050 .

If you want to look here's the post that made me change my mind to go back to the original HD. http://www.geekstogo.com/forum/My-First-Computer-t237873.html&gopid=1528282#entry1528282

I posted my build at lots of sites so I could get many different opinions lol... I started with a really really crappy build, not compatible or anything lol.


----------



## n-ster (May 5, 2009)

First, RAID 0 obviously gives more than 10% of performance gain... Second, the SE16 drive is a very good one... Recently, the SE16 has become 1 platter for the 320gb drive, which makes it much faster, average of 90mb/s (will continue post later...)

P.S: http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/393

What you COULD do though, is buy a 2nd drive later and reinstall windows when you do... It's your choice, but IMO, RAID 0 is very much worth it... spend 20$ more by buying 2 7200.12 500gb if you want...

You'll be happy with a single drive, you'll be amazed by a RAID 0 array


----------



## JudgeJimmie (May 5, 2009)

Ok, you convinced me... also doing some more research it seems everyone who has a RAID 0 set up loves it.  I really don't see people with it set up saying it's bad.  Hopefully by the time I really start school I will be able to get a HD to back it all up, so that when it crashes my reports aren't all lost.  

Oh, btw, with the http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136074 do I need to get http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812270093 ???


----------



## n-ster (May 5, 2009)

Yes since it is OEM... but don't order that, it'll cost you 6$ in shipping each... just go to your local PC shop for them


----------



## JudgeJimmie (May 5, 2009)

Yeap, probably pick them up when I go in for the CPU =).  I only need 1 per HD right?


----------



## Dice (May 5, 2009)

You should get cables supplied with the mobo, looking at the photo on newegg it looks like you get 4.

Good luck with the build, photos would be looked at!


----------



## n-ster (May 5, 2009)

oh yea mobo.... that's why I always buy first then look if I'm missing stuff when I get it... I remember that the last mobo I bought didn't come with some


----------



## n-ster (May 5, 2009)

Save 5$ on monitor

Don't buy since I think newegg owns  Their service is worth the 4~5$ lol... just looking to save you some $$ 

Case is not a good deal anymore... they took the free ship of and all...

good case, but doesn't look nice

ok case


----------



## JudgeJimmie (May 5, 2009)

Yeap, I'll but sure to come back and post photos when it is all done, thanks for the heads up on the pricing N-Ster!
Although I am a little confused about the two monitors now lol.
The VH226H on ZipZoomFly is a 22"

While the VH226H on Newegg is 21.5".  Probably just a typo type of an error and it's the same monitor, but weird nonetheless.


----------



## Studabaker (May 5, 2009)

JudgeJimmie said:


> Yeap, I'll but sure to come back and post photos when it is all done, thanks for the heads up on the pricing N-Ster!
> Although I am a little confused about the two monitors now lol.
> The VH226H on ZipZoomFly is a 22"
> 
> While the VH226H on Newegg is 21.5".  Probably just a typo type of an error and it's the same monitor, but weird nonetheless.



It depends on how you measure it, that's all.  It's technically 21.5" wide.


----------



## n-ster (May 5, 2009)

nah... ZZF just rounded it up... get it from the egg! So just find the case that's right for you and you're good to buy!

When are you buying anyways? as soon as possible? or like in 2 weeks?


----------



## JudgeJimmie (May 5, 2009)

I'm not really sure, I am making a deal with parents/ paying for some / hoping for money at graduation to pay for it.  So, I want to buy it ASAP to have it over the summer, but it won't kill me to wait a few weeks or anything like that.  I still have to call the store and see when they can get a CPU and all of that kind of stuff.


----------



## n-ster (May 5, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> It depends on how you measure it, that's all.  It's technically 21.5" wide.



not wide... 21.5" diaganally

Microcenter usually gets some every week...


----------



## JudgeJimmie (May 5, 2009)

I can't see any reason not to get it ASAP aside from getting the money together.  Any new cool gadgets coming out or any price drop rumors?


----------



## n-ster (May 5, 2009)

DX 11 cards by the end of July.. i5 in Q4


----------



## JudgeJimmie (May 5, 2009)

I'll probably pull the trigger than pretty quick here.  Unless, maybe I should hold off on a vid card and get the DX 11 when it comes out and upgrade my PC with a vid card then.  Like I have said, I'm not to heavy of a gamer, so I can probably get by with the onboard card for awhile?


----------



## Dice (May 5, 2009)

There is no onboard, go with the one in the spec, DX11 cards will be pricey (i think) when they come out and you'll get by without it for ages.


----------



## JudgeJimmie (May 5, 2009)

Ok, then yeah, I will probably be pulling the trigger on this by the end of next week.  Can't wait! lol.


----------



## JudgeJimmie (May 5, 2009)

I should probably start planning my build now too.  My plan has always been to start with Linux, than when Windows 7 is out dual boot with that.  I plan on downloading the 9.04 Version 64-bit.  This would work on my system, correct?  6 GB RAM.


----------



## n-ster (May 5, 2009)

It should work... anyways, I think 4770 and 48xx cards will be compatible with DX11... No it isn't worth the wait for you...

BUT one thing that might be worth it is to buy an i7 D0 stepping... They cost 300$+ though, but many people sold their i7 co/c1 for a D0... have a final in 10 min gotta study


----------



## JudgeJimmie (May 7, 2009)

Ok, I'm about to order the system.  I was thinking about adding a last second TV Tuner, so do you guys have any suggestions?  I think I am staying with that case that n-ster originally suggested, the guardian, even with the shipping.  USB card reader comes with it, so I'll use that as my excuse.
Thanks again for all of your help.


----------



## Dice (May 7, 2009)

I got a Hauppauge  and its good except for the software, your goin for linux (i think so cant help you with software) but im sure you'll be ok.

i think i may be as excited as you  good luck


----------



## JudgeJimmie (May 7, 2009)

Dice said:


> I got a Hauppauge  and its good except for the software, your goin for linux (i think so cant help you with software) but im sure you'll be ok.
> 
> i think i may be as excited as you  good luck



lol thanks man, last question before I do it.  Probably a dumb one, but is there a way to play an Xbox or PS3 on this Computer.  I saw some tuners had the three colored plug-ins that I use now.  Not really sure how this works.


----------



## Dice (May 7, 2009)

What about mouse and keyboard??


----------



## JudgeJimmie (May 7, 2009)

I have a mouse and keyboard already at home from other systems.

I was looking at this one, it has those three plugins I was talking about
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815100021

I guess I would not need it to plug into with the three plugins, but I would want it with an HDMI cable wouldn't I?  I have never had an HD tv before >.> lol.


----------



## Dice (May 7, 2009)

Dont know that brand, ill have a look tomorrow.  an old mouse/keybo may spoil you new experiance a bit. i may sound like a twat but spending more than a grand on a pc and using an old m/kb is a bit of a shame, you use them ALL THE TIME and will notice!!!! speakers on the monitor will be poo! i use my stereo, dont have any experiance whith xbox/ps3 but get a monitor with hdmi input and you'll be good. dont try and run the xbox through the pc-askin for issues, pc is best for games anyway!!


----------



## JudgeJimmie (May 7, 2009)

See, I knew it was a stupid question lol.  My monitor supports it, didn't even think about going straight to the monitor lol.... anyways.  I guess I will get a keyboard and a mouse, ended up with a little more than expected from graduation.  Any recommendations for the keyboard?


----------



## Dice (May 7, 2009)

i use a http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/keyboards/keyboard/devices/285&cl=gb,en but i like my games. maybe an ir kb is the way foward for u?


----------



## n-ster (May 7, 2009)

Yea the vh226H is SUPERB with PS3/X360... wait for the case... if you want to get it even with shipping, you can get better one for same $$

example... This ends up being the exact same price as the guardian and is much better (Guardian is 110 -20MIR after ship so is that one..)


----------



## JudgeJimmie (May 7, 2009)

Know of any good cases off the top of your head?  I feel bad makin you do the research for me lol.  I looked on Newegg and I don't really know what to look for in a case.


----------



## n-ster (May 7, 2009)

Well, for the same price, you get the Tempest (110 -20MIR) which is much better... another great case, but this one is 125$ (after 15$ promo code) is the HAF 932 (awesome case... you will probably never need to change your case again)

If you would like to know cheaper alternatives let me know... I know some too... I'm fine doing the research btw  I love doing it 

If you want, you can buy an i7 D0 btw...


----------



## JudgeJimmie (May 7, 2009)

I was looking at that, didn't quite understand all that it was and if it was worth the extra $$$.

Btw, Ima go with the HAF case.


----------



## n-ster (May 7, 2009)

It'll OC better and be cooler... but you should be fine with c0/c1 no worries  You'll love the HAF... great airflow (thus the name, *H*igh *A*ir *F*low) quiet and great quality as well as a lot of room inside and easy to install in it


----------



## JudgeJimmie (May 7, 2009)

Ok man, just doing a final check for the combo deals and I am making this purchase.  Thanks for all of the help.


----------



## n-ster (May 7, 2009)

Can you take a SS of your cart before? I'll want to check too xD remember, i7 from Microcenter! did you call them?


----------



## JudgeJimmie (May 7, 2009)

Yeah, me and my parents decided to go ahead and just get it from Newegg.  They wanted to buy it all from the same place, and they agree'd to pay for the extra $60.  

Here it is http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=6737889


----------



## n-ster (May 7, 2009)

ok then...This will save you 7$

and don't forget the 15$ off (EMCLRPL24 promo code) for HAF...


----------



## JudgeJimmie (May 7, 2009)

Yeap, ok, I'm going ahead and buying this.  Thanks again everyone.  I will be back with pictures of the build hopefully!


----------



## n-ster (May 7, 2009)

FREE cables with the HDs


----------



## JudgeJimmie (May 7, 2009)

Nice! Thank you.


----------



## n-ster (May 7, 2009)

wth? can't do  without putting some non-caps in the text


----------



## JudgeJimmie (May 7, 2009)

Here it is, should have it by Monday!!


----------



## n-ster (May 7, 2009)

nice  1300$ for a great rig... I am going to buy this probably exactly in a couple months, except maybe another Mobo and GPU... update us (or me) with this rig's awesomeness! We can help you OC it too!


----------



## JudgeJimmie (May 19, 2009)

Ok, got my rig today after some problems with New Egg, tried my best to put it all together, but doesn't work lol.  I think it must be the power supply, because when I turn that on, that fan doesn't even start turning.  It was just a test run and I haven't plugged it into a monitor yet.  Idk what I can do about the power supply, shouldn't it give me signs of working just by plugging it in and flipping the switch on the box?  Or am I missing something here?


----------



## mlee49 (May 19, 2009)

When you plug your cables into your motherboard(with CPU installed) does the board light up?  Do you have the PSU switched on(sorry I have to ask)? Any chance you could test your new psu on your current setup?


----------



## JudgeJimmie (May 19, 2009)

Don't have a current setup, just a laptop.  This is my first build. When I plug it in and flip the switch on the PSU nothing happens, not even the fan in the PSU moving.


----------



## mlee49 (May 19, 2009)

Are all the cables to the board connected?  24 pin and the 8 pin CPU? 

Weird problem. :S


----------



## JudgeJimmie (May 19, 2009)

Let me look, I wasn't sure.  Yeah that's why Im thinking there is something wrong with the PSU itself, shouldn't the fan in the PSU work whether it's plugged into the motherboard or not?


----------



## mlee49 (May 19, 2009)

Thats a good question, I've never tried just running the power supply by itself.


----------



## JudgeJimmie (May 19, 2009)

Theres a very good chance im missing something though.  I couldnt find where to plug in the POWER SW cord and the Reset SW cord from the case into the motherboard.


----------



## JudgeJimmie (May 19, 2009)

What are PCI-E cables coming out of the PSU for?

Ediot Nevermind, for my Vid card


----------



## mlee49 (May 19, 2009)

JudgeJimmie said:


> Theres a very good chance im missing something though.  I couldnt find where to plug in the POWER SW cord and the Reset SW cord from the case into the motherboard.



That should not matter, in theory your computer will boot when you install the cpu, ram, and power connector cables.  It may need a video card if you dont have onboard video.  Albeit you'll be booting into your BIOS, but thats enough just to make sure things are allright.

What motherboard do you have?


----------



## JudgeJimmie (May 19, 2009)

Gigabayte GA-EX58-UD3R with a Corsair 750W power supply


----------



## aximbigfan (May 19, 2009)

Wait, if you couldn't find where to plug the front panel power on button into the MB, of course it will not power up. You need to connect that (normally in the bottom right of the mobo), and then push the button to see if it starts.

Chris


----------



## JudgeJimmie (May 19, 2009)

What would that connector be called on the motherboard? Pwr_LEd? F_Panel? CLR_Cmos? Phase_LED?  Those are the only ones that make any sense at all

SPDIF_I
SPDIF_O?


----------



## JudgeJimmie (May 19, 2009)

I tired plugging them into the F_Panel, there were 4 pins in a row, and both the Power SW and Reset SW required 2 Pins, still nothing.

I plugged the cables marked +P LED and -P LED into the slot called PWR_LED on the motherboard.

What is Phase LED?


----------



## mlee49 (May 19, 2009)

Ok, if your board doesnt have an onboard power and reset button then you will need to connect your case's chassis power connectors.  Check page 27 of your manual as it shows that the area to connect your motherboard.

Edit: attached a pic with the circled part for your case's power switch.

Edit 2: Link to your manual should you need it:
http://america.giga-byte.com/FileList/Manual/motherboard_manual_ga-ex58-ud3r_e.pdf


----------



## JudgeJimmie (May 19, 2009)

Thanks so Much!!!! I had it pluigged into the speaker part... ill continue building tomorrow, hopefully I will be able to make a post from it lol.


----------



## JudgeJimmie (May 19, 2009)

Now to check Bios and install an OS.  Plan on using Ubuntu 64 bit.  Do that tomorrow if I have time.


----------



## n-ster (May 19, 2009)

Why not Windows 7 RC or Vista 64bit? (you can get vista anywhere, anyhow  ) Impatient to see how it all works!


----------



## mlee49 (May 19, 2009)

+1 for Win7 it takes advantage of multicore cpu's.

Oh and it's time to update your System Specs.  Go to User CP and second one down along the left.

Congrats on the new build.


----------



## JudgeJimmie (May 19, 2009)

I'm just a linux kind of guy I guess lol.  I will get windows installed on it eventually though.  I got to go through how to get my RAID set up properly before I can install anything though.


----------



## n-ster (May 19, 2009)

Sorry but I'm in final exam period so can't do much research, but if you ask anyone who has a RAID 0 by PM they'll happily tell you how to... I know I found a great guide through google once, you could try that... or else search in storage section for RAID 0 or something... at last resort, make a thread  My friends (who suck with comps) were able to do it so it shouldn't be too hard


----------



## JudgeJimmie (May 20, 2009)

Need a floppy Disk Drive to Install Windows on my Raid =(... Now I have to go find one of those lol.


----------



## Studabaker (May 20, 2009)

JudgeJimmie said:


> Need a floppy Disk Drive to Install Windows on my Raid =(... Now I have to go find one of those lol.



got an SD card or something else?  windows can read it off a USB thumbdrive, SD card reader, etc...

edit: u can even burn them to CD, pop out the windows install disc and pop in the driver disc and then pop back in the windows install disc.


----------



## JudgeJimmie (May 20, 2009)

I think I got it anyways, I just tried installing Windows XP and it found the HD I set up as a RAID.  Had one 640 GB instead of 2 320GB HD so I think it worked.  Not sure why it would without setting it up with the Operating system, but meh.  Maybe it's not working, but idk how to check it, and it boots pretty fast.


----------



## n-ster (May 20, 2009)

JudgeJimmie said:


> I think I got it anyways, I just tried installing Windows XP and it found the HD I set up as a RAID.  Had one 640 GB instead of 2 320GB HD so I think it worked.  Not sure why it would without setting it up with the Operating system, but meh.  Maybe it's not working, but idk how to check it, and it boots pretty fast.



It probably worked... I think the only way to see it as one 640gb thing is by RAID 0


----------



## PaulieG (May 20, 2009)

JudgeJimmie said:


> OK I think I am set, I am going to order this system sometime this week unless anyone sees any glaring things.
> 
> *Motherboard*
> GIGABYTE GA-EX58-UD3R LGA 1366 Intel X58 ATX Intel Motherboard
> ...



If you have a Microcenter anywhere near you, get the i7 from there. They are currently on sale for $200. Good choice going with an i7 rig too. Not really much more expensive than C2Q, and the performance is significantly higher. Just get an aftermarket heatsink if you plan to overclock. These chips run quite hot.


----------



## Studabaker (May 20, 2009)

Once RAID array has been made there is no way to see the drives in it as separate.  And yes sometimes Windows will have the drivers already, that's nothing shocking.


----------



## n-ster (May 21, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> If you have a Microcenter anywhere near you, get the i7 from there. They are currently on sale for $200. Good choice going with an i7 rig too. Not really much more expensive than C2Q, and the performance is significantly higher. Just get an aftermarket heatsink if you plan to overclock. These chips run quite hot.



Yea I said that a couple of times  there's like 3 MCs beside you, on sale now at 200 but usually was 230, and now YOU CAN GET D0s! So yea, go to MC for sure


----------

